

Show HN: Google+ for Google Apps / GMail - ajessup
http://www.noosbox.com

======
ajessup
Do you feel the 'group' method of sharing conversations (as presented in this
app) is a better way of sharing information across a team than the Google
Circles method? I would worry that in a workplace setting, people wouldn't be
sufficiently motivated to set-up and use circles effectively.

------
shib71
Interesting app, but comparing it to Google+ is a bit of a stretch.

